# الرجاء كتاب automatic control system 7th edition



## طرواده (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء كتاب automatic control system 7th edition الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mohammedsallam (6 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الصقرينادي (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamertitos (26 أبريل 2010)

هو شكرا على اية فين الكتاب اصل انا نظرى ضعيف


----------



## عمار احمد نافع (5 أغسطس 2010)

أريد كتاب عن التحكم الإلى لو تكرمتمم و شكرا


----------



## فهد الثاني (11 أغسطس 2010)

اين الكتاب 
انا احتاجه ايضا لو سمحتم


----------



## ahmelsayed (11 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارف والله الناس دى بتشكر على ايه ( كتر ردود وخلاص )
المهم الكتاب على اللينكات دى ( يا ريت تبقى تذكر اسم المؤلف مع اسم الكتاب)
اتمنى يكون اللى حضرتك طالبه
==========================================
http://rapidshare.com/files/320725219/acosy1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/320725160/acosy2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/320725495/acosy3.rar
======================================
http://4shared.com/file/174777370/42e165d6/Automatic_Control_SystemsWiley.html
=============================================
ودى حلول الكتاب :-
http://rapidshare.com/files/321055830/acosysom.rar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://ifile.it/pnva96g/acosysom.rar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و دى باسوورد الرار للحلول
pass: *tFacosysom.rar*


----------

